# Retirement visa



## 12345les (Oct 5, 2012)

I now have an o non immigrant visa. Iam an American . in November I visit ch Mai immigration 
I was Told that if all documents are correct they
can stamp my passport with the retirement visa on that same day? Thanks les 
Les


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

I was told that the first time I go, I will have to come back 14 days later. I don't live In Chiang Mai though, why don't you call them and ask?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

If it is your first extension, it may take some time, because they have to verify your data and financials. Some immigration offices need up to one month, for whatever reason. 
Otherwise: Be early at the immigration office, they will hand out seq-numbers. You'll have wait for your turn and hand in your paperwork. Depending on the time of handing over the paperwork, you may get your visa the same day, otherwise it will be the next day.


----------



## nookiebear (Jul 25, 2013)

Different Offices,Different Rules..........My initial application was made in Pattaya several years ago,I arrived with all the relevant paperwork & walked out around 30 minutes later with the Visa stamped & signed in my passport


----------

